# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Пословный перевод Шри Шикшаштаки

## Viktoriya

Харе Кришна!

Простите, если обращаюсь не в ту тему, но ума не приложу куда еще можно.
Выложите, пожалуйста, на сайте пословный перевод Шикшаштаки, если таковой есть на русском языке. 

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Виктория!
Из книги:
Шри Чайтанйа Махапрабху
"Шри Шикшаштака"
("Восемь замечательных наставлений")
С "Шри Санмодана Бхашйамой" Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура
и комментариями Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Госвами 

перевод с бенгали Шри Сарвабхаваны даса

Посвящается
Его Божественной милости
А.Ч. Бхактиведанте Свами Прабхупаде.
Эта книга посвящается моему вечному духовному учителю, Его Божественной Милости Джагадгуру А.Ч. Бхактиведанте Свами Прабхупаде, без духовного руководства которого она никогда не увидела бы свет. Лишь благодаря неустанной и терпеливой проповеди Его Божественной Милости божественное знание Вед стало доступно сейчас в странах Запада. 
Одобрение Джи-Би-Си
Я проверил рукопись "Шри Шикшаштаки" в соответствии с требованиями рецензионной комиссии Джи-Би-Си. У меня нет никаких возражений против ее издания. 
Триданди Бхикшу Бхакти Чару Свами 

«Первая шлока
чето-дарпана-марджанам бхава-махадавагни-нирвапанам
шрейах-каирава-чандрика-витаранам видйа-вадху-дживанам
анандамбудхи-вардханам прати-падам пурнамритасваданам
сарватма-снапанам парам виджайате шри-кришна-санкиртанам 
четах - сердца; дарпана - зеркало; марджанам - очищающее; бхава - материального существования; маха-давагни - бушующий лесной пожар; нирвапанам - гасящее; шрейах - удачи; кайрава - белого лотоса; чандрика - лунное сияние; витаранам - разливающее; видья - всех знаний; вадху - супруга; дживанам - жизнь; ананда - блаженства; амбудхи - океан; вардханам - увеличивающее; прати-падам - с каждым шагом; пурна-амрита - настоящего нектара; асваданам - давая почувствовать вкус; сарва - для каждого; атма-снапанам - омывающего свою сущность; парам - трансцендентное; виджайате - пусть победа будет за ним; шри-кришна-санкиртанам - за совместным воспеванием святого имени Кришны.
Перевод
Пусть воспевание святого имени Кришны, которое способно очистить зеркало сердца и положить конец страданиям, причиняемым бушующим пожаром материального существования, одержит победу. Воспевание - это молодая луна, которая дарит каждому живому существу белые лотосы счастья. Это жизнь и душа любого знания. Воспевание святого имени Кришны увеличивает океан блаженства трансцендентной жизни и дарит каждому прохладу и возможность постоянно ощущать вкус настоящего нектара.»

«Шлока вторая
намнам акари бахудха ниджа-сарва-шактис
татрарпита нийамитах смаране на калах
этадриши тава крипа бхагаван мамапи
дурдаивам идришам ихаджани нанурагах
намнам - из святых имен Господа; акари - проявились; бахудха - различные; ниджа-сарва-шактис - виды Его личной энергии; татра - в том; арпита - даре; нийамитах - ограничений; смаране - в памятовании; на - нет; калах -учитывая время; этадриши - так велика; тава - Твоя; крипа - милость; бхагаван - О Господь; мама - Мое; апи - хотя; дурдаивам - несчастье; идришам - таково; иха - к нему (к святому имени); аджани - возникает; на - никакой; анурагах - привязанности.
Перевод
О мой Господь, о Верховная Личность Бога, в твоих именах - все счастье живых существ, и поэтому Ты распространил себя во множестве имен, таких, как Кришна и Говинда. Ты вложил в них все свои энергии, и для того, чтобы хранить их в памяти, не нужно следовать каким бы то ни было сложным и строгим правилам. Мой дорогой Господь, хотя ты и пролил на падших обусловленных душ огромную милость, великодушно дав им свои святые имена, тем не менее мне настолько не везет, что у меня нет привязанности к воспеванию, потому что я совершаю при этом оскорбления.»

«Шлока третья
тринад апи суничена
тарор ива сахишнуна
аманина манадена
киртанийах сада харих 
тринад апи - растоптанной травы; суничена - будучи ниже; тарох - дерево; ива - как; сахишнуна - будучи терпеливым; аманина - не раздуваясь от ложной гордости; манадена - оказывая почтение каждому; киртанийах - должно воспеваться; сада - всегда; харих - святое имя Господа. 
Перевод
Считая себя ниже травы, будучи терпеливее дерева, не ожидая никаких почестей, но всегда будучи готовым выразить глубокое уважение другим, можно всегда с легкостью воспевать святое имя Господа.»

«Шлока четвертая
на дханам на джанам на сундарим
кавитам ва джагадиша камайе
мама джанмани джанманишваре
бхаватад бхактир ахаитуки твайи 
на - ни; дханам - богатства; на - ни; джанам - последователей; на - ни; сундарим - самой прекрасной женщины; кавитам - плодотворной деятельности, расписанной цветистым языком; ва - или; джагат-иша - о, Господь вселенной; камайе - желаю я; мама - Мое; джанмани - рождение; джанмани - за рождением; ишваре - Верховной Личности Бога; бхаватад - пусть будет; бхактих - преданное служение; ахаитуки - самопроизвольное; твайи - Тебе.
Перевод
О, Господь вселенной! Мне не нужны ни материальное богатство, ни материалистичные последователи, ни красавица-жена, ни плодотворная деятельность, воспетая столь цветистым языком. Я просто хочу служить Тебе жизнь за жизнью без каких-либо на то причин.»

«Шлока пятая
айи нанда-тануджа кинкарам
патитам мам вишаме бхавамбудхау
крипайа тава пада-панкаджа-
стхита-дхули-садришам вичинтайа 
айи - о, Мой Господь; нанда-тануджа - сын Махараджи Нанды (Кришна); кинкарам - слугу; патитам - падшего; мам - Меня; вишаме - в ужасный; бхавамбудхау - океан невежества; крипайа - по беспричинной милости; тава - у Твоих лотосных стоп; стхита - находящегося; дхули-садришам - как пылинку; вичинтайа - будь добр, прими. 
Перевод
О, мой Господь, о Кришна, сын Махараджи Нанды, Я твой вечный слуга, но я попал в этот ужасный океан невежества из-за своих собственных поступков, которые я совершал для того, чтобы наслаждаться их плодами. Пожалуйста, пролей на меня свою беспричинную милость и сделай меня пылинкой у своих лотосных стоп.»

«Шлока шестая
найанам галад-ашру дхарайа
ваданам гадгада-руддхайа гира
пулакаир ничитам вапух када
тава нама-грахане бхавишйати
найанам - глаза; галад-ашру-дхарайа - потоками слез; ваданам - уста; гадгада - дрогнут; руддхайа - задыхаясь; гира - произнося слова; пулакаих - волосы встанут дыбом от трансцендентного счастья; ничитам - растущие; вапух - на теле; када - когда; тава - Твоего; нама-грахане - во время воспевания имени; бхавишйати - наступит все это.
Перевод
Мой дорогой Господь, когда же во время воспевания Твоего имени глаза Мои украсятся неудержимыми потоками слез? Когда же при повторении Твоего имени дрогнет Мой голос и волосы встанут дыбом по всему телу от трансцендентного счастья?»

«Шлока седьмая
йугаитам нимешена
чакшуша правришайитам
шунйаитам джагат сарвам
говинда вирахена ме
йугаитам - для Меня кажется тысячелетием; нимешена - мгновение; чакшуша - из глаз; правришайитам - слезы льются, как потоки дождя; шунйаитам - кажется пустым; джагат - мир; сарвам - весь; говинда - с Господом Говиндой, Кришной; вирахена ме - из-за Моей разлуки. 
Перевод
Мой Господь Говинда, в разлуке с Тобой каждый миг тянется для Меня, как тысяча лет, слезы льются из глаз Моих, словно потоки дождя, и весь мир кажется для Меня пустым.»

«Шлока восьмая
ашлишйа ва пада-ратам пинашту мам
адаршана марма-хатам кароту ва
йатха татха ва видадхату лампато
мат-прана-натхас ту са эва напарах
ашлишйа - обнимет с огромным удовольствием; ва - или; пада-ратам - припавшего к лотосным стопам; пинашту - пускай Он растопчет; мам - Меня; адаршанат - не показываясь Мне на глаза; марма-хатам - разобьет Мое сердце; кароту - пускай; ва - или; йатха - как (Он хочет); татха - так; видадхату - пускай и поступает; лампато - распутник, знающий многих других женщин; мат-прана-натхас - Господь Моей жизни; ту - все равно; сах - Он; эва - лишь один; на апарах - и больше никто.
Перевод
Кришна может крепко обнять своего слугу, распростертого у Его ног, или растоптать Меня, или разбить Мое сердце, никогда больше не показываясь Мне на глаза. В конце концов, Он распутник и может сделать все, что Ему вздумается, но при этом Он все равно останется единственным Господином Моего сердца, которому Я поклоняюсь.»

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

